# Another one in ***** that someone should pick up!



## Crazy8 (Feb 17, 2014)

Removed link so nobody steps on JKent's toes, as it appears he already has a deal with the seller.

Remember to thank me with a Pedestal Light!


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 17, 2014)

I can't believe it has lasted as long as it has. Great deal for someone local.


----------



## jkent (Feb 17, 2014)

I have already called and waiting on the person to get home from work to pick the bike up. It is supposed to be mine.
But like I said SUPPOSED TO BE?????? I talked to them around 7:30 this morning .
JKent


----------



## oskisan (Feb 17, 2014)

*Nice one, and a great price!*

What is this, a hornet?

http://schwinncruisers.com/bikes/hornet/


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 17, 2014)

jkent said:


> I have already called and waiting on the person to get home from work to pick the bike up. It is supposed to be mine.
> But like I said SUPPOSED TO BE?????? I talked to them around 7:30 this morning .
> JKent





Good luck man.  Hope you get it and I hope I didn't destroy your deal.  Removed the town and link and replaced it with a photos to remove any further chance of damage.


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 17, 2014)

jkent said:


> I have already called and waiting on the person to get home from work to pick the bike up. It is supposed to be mine.
> But like I said SUPPOSED TO BE?????? I talked to them around 7:30 this morning .
> JKent




Joe, you have a PM


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 17, 2014)

decotriumph said:


> Joe, you have a PM




Uh Oh!  Do I have to guess?


----------



## jkent (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm going to pick the bike up at noon in Nashville tomorrow. He said he has had at least 6 calls on it but I am the first one he has talked to. So it's supposed to be a done deal.
We will see tomorrow.
Jkent


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2014)

*Good for you man*



jkent said:


> I'm going to pick the bike up at noon in Nashville tomorrow. He said he has had at least 6 calls on it but I am the first one he has talked to. So it's supposed to be a done deal.
> We will see tomorrow.
> Jkent




Very nice. Take some pics when you get it home so we can see more.


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 17, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> Uh Oh!  Do I have to guess?




No, I'm not trying to steal Joe's deal. I have another one for him!


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 22, 2014)

jkent said:


> I'm going to pick the bike up at noon in Nashville tomorrow. He said he has had at least 6 calls on it but I am the first one he has talked to. So it's supposed to be a done deal.
> We will see tomorrow.
> Jkent





Just wondering if everything worked out ok on the pickup?


----------



## jkent (Feb 22, 2014)

Read this:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54191-Went-for-1-came-back-with-2&highlight=back


----------

